# Buttermilk and Avocado dressing-idea



## kadesma (Jul 19, 2007)

_I'm going to try this tonight so will hope for the best...Since I love avocados and have some plus some buttermilk, here is what I'm doing._
_Putting a large avocado, peeled and pitted in my blender, adding 3 green onions white and part of the green, some lemon juice, 4 tablespoons of parsley (flat leaf) but some basil might be nice here. Salt and pepper, I wizzed it up and added 3/4 c. buttermilk or more if you like. Blend it all again so it looks like a thick cream..I'm putting this over an endive and escarole salad with sliced sweet onions and tomatoes..On it's own it tastes pretty good, we shall see how it flies as a dressing on greens._
_kadesma _


----------



## licia (Jul 19, 2007)

Sounds really good. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 19, 2007)

Works for me!! It's gotta be good! I love a buttermilk dressing over avacodos, and tomato aspic! Yum! I might steal your dressing idea Miss Kades and serve it over tomato aspic sometimes. Thanks!!

Fun!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 19, 2007)

licia said:
			
		

> Sounds really good. Let us know how it turns out.


I can do that right now licia  I couldn't wait til dinner so my lunch was a salad with the dressing. I loved it..The dressing does call for a lettuce like the endive and escarole, it would beatt down a soft lettuce like butter..But the heaveir lettuces with it are great. It might also be good over a gelatin salad such as Uncle Bob mentions in his post..But at any rate I really liked it and plan to make it again and maybe add a little more lemon..
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jul 19, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Works for me!! It's gotta be good! I love a buttermilk dressing over avacodos, and tomato aspic! Yum! I might steal your dressing idea Miss Kades and serve it over tomato aspic sometimes. Thanks!!
> 
> Fun!


UB,
please do steal the recipe, I'm more than happy to hand it over  I like your idea of the tomato aspic, I would imagine any  gelatin salad with lots of veggies, would take the dressing  as well. Ahhh, more salad ideas.. HUM  wonder how a molded salad with shrimp,celery, sliced green onions would be with the dressing over it?Thanks
kadesma


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow!!! Shrimp! Maybe a Buttermilk/Avacodo/lemon "remoulade"...on a bed of romain and escarole....Give it 30 days, and it will be on Food TV


----------



## kadesma (Jul 19, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Wow!!! Shrimp! Maybe a Buttermilk/Avacodo/lemon "remoulade"...on a bed of romain and escarole....Give it 30 days, and it will be on Food TV


Now if I can whip that up, I'll have to do and say as  Carson and Olivia do, when they have candy or a toy they won't share, you run like the dickens shouting MINE 

kadesma


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 20, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Wow!!! Shrimp! Maybe a Buttermilk/Avacodo/lemon "remoulade"...on a bed of romain and escarole....Give it 30 days, and it will be on Food TV


 
UB, even thought it's almost 10:30, your idea sounds so delicious I'm tempted to start cooking!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 20, 2007)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> UB, even thought it's almost 10:30, your idea sounds so delicious I'm tempted to start cooking!!!


 
Now would be the time! Put every one to bed, and it will be all yours!!!! 

Hush now! Don't wake-um up!  


Have Fun & Enjoy!!


----------



## sattie (Jul 20, 2007)

I have to say that it sounds wonderful enough for me to try... I love just about anything with the word buttermilk in it!  Thanks for sharing your recipe!


----------



## Diana Ross (Jul 20, 2007)

this dressing seem to be awesome...I will also try this sometime... 



			
				kadesma said:
			
		

> _I'm going to try this tonight so will hope for the best...Since I love avocados and have some plus some buttermilk, here is what I'm doing._
> _Putting a large avocado, peeled and pitted in my blender, adding 3 green onions white and part of the green, some lemon juice, 4 tablespoons of parsley (flat leaf) but some basil might be nice here. Salt and pepper, I wizzed it up and added 3/4 c. buttermilk or more if you like. Blend it all again so it looks like a thick cream..I'm putting this over an endive and escarole salad with sliced sweet onions and tomatoes..On it's own it tastes pretty good, we shall see how it flies as a dressing on greens._
> _kadesma _


----------



## kadesma (Jul 21, 2007)

Diana Ross said:
			
		

> this dressing seem to be awesome...I will also try this sometime...


Thank you Diana,
I hope you wil enjoy it. Welcome to DC..Glad you joined us.
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jul 21, 2007)

sattie said:
			
		

> I have to say that it sounds wonderful enough for me to try... I love just about anything with the word buttermilk in it! Thanks for sharing your recipe!


Sattie,
I like that little bit of tang that buttermilk gives a recipe. I love avocados, but find them a little bland with out some salt and pepper and maybe a dab of mayo.So mixing the two for salad was a lucky guess  But one we enjoy.

kadesma


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 21, 2007)

"Green" Remoulade a la Miss Kadesma & Uncle Bob


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 21, 2007)

Yes please, I'll take one of those!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

OK - to go a bit on the Green Goddess route - you could add a couple anchovies wrapped around capers and some tarragon vinegar and a bit of fresh tarragon to your salad dressing cj - that might just be pretty good!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 21, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> "Green" Remoulade a la Miss Kadesma & Uncle Bob


UB,
I have got to have this and soon. WoW 
kadesma


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 21, 2007)

Miss CJ....

....And have it you shall. However you must hold it close to your heart  lest the E man will be baming it on national TV and Martha will have it in her next cook book!  


Soon!!


----------

